# preparing for Vegas



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Just wondering how do you prepare for Vegas? Meaning how much do you shoot leading up to the shoot for best performance. Do you shoot 3 times a week or 5 times or every day? Then stop shooting 2,3,5 days before?


----------



## kabob (Jun 2, 2012)

Im pretty new only been shooting for about a year now and this is going to be my first try at vegas, Ive been shooting every day possible about 5 or 6 days a week and plan on shooting up ontil I pack my bow up to go to vegas..... But as you asked I would also like to know what the seasoned pros do


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

This will be my 2nd time in Vegas. My 1st time was 7yrs ago when it was at the Riviara. I am shooting at the target 3x/week tracking my scores. The other 3x/week I am just shooting at the wall 5yards away just focusing on form and release. So 6x/week, a minimum of 100 arrows per day. 1 day of rest and then back at it. I'm in Vegas with the wife on Feb 5th so I will have 3days of rest prior to the tournament. Good luck to all.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

My girlfriend (a pro) and I have been shooting probably 5 days a week (or more) including league nights for practice leading up to Lancaster/Vegas. 

Each person is different, some people need to shoot every day, where as some don't want to practice every day so they don't burn out right before a big shoot. So the key is to find what's good for you personally, what your body can handle, and what you can handle mentally as well.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank-you, I have been shooting Vegas rounds at least 6 times a week. Thinking I will shoot Tues. and Wed. then not till Fri AM at Vegas. (OK maybe Thurs. afternoon)Lol.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

We are out there now and we plan on finding a local range to shoot on Tuesday and then we will practice again on Thursday.


----------

